# Ikinagagalak kong makilala ka



## daviddem

Trying to analyze this sentence:
Literal translation: Meeting you(?) causes me to be glad
Predicate: Ikinagagalak ko, with ikinagagalak being the causal-focus incompleted aspect of the verb galak
Focus (cause): ang makilala ka

I am having a hard time figuring whether makilala is a verb or adjective. If it's a verb with kilala root, what are the focus and aspect? How would you best translate literally "ang makilala ka"?

edit: I think I found a clue, if someone could confirm? Some roots can be used as regular verbs: http://learningtagalog.com/grammar/verbs/roots_used_as_verbs.html


----------



## Maginoo

Daviddem--

Wow, great minds think alike!  I was working through the same problem a few weeks ago.  Here is what I came up with.  These rules and translations have been approved by my native Tagalog teacher, so I have high confidence in them:

Heto ang paglalagom sa mga tuntunin tungkol sa salita "galak":  (Here is a summary of the rules concerning the word "galak"


1) I am pleased at [noun]:  Ikinagagalak ko ang [noun]


   Halimbawa:


   Ikinagagalak ko ang resulta ng pagsusuri.  I am pleased at the result of the test.
   Ikinagagalak ko ang pagdating niya ng ligtas.  I am pleased at her safe arrival.


2) I am pleased because I am [doing something]:  Ikinagagalak ko + [linker] + [object focus verb-- infinitive].


   Halimbawa:


   Ikinagagalak kong makita ang bahay ko na ulit.  I am pleased to see my house again.
   Ikinagalak ko siyang makilala.   I was pleased to meet him.


   or


   Ikinagalak kong makilala siya.  I was pleased to meet him.


3) I am pleased at [noun]:  Nagagalak ako sa [noun]


   Halimbawa:


   Nagagalak ako sa resulta ng pagsusuri.  I am pleased at the result of the test. 


4) I am pleased that [ someone else did something]:  Nagagalak ako + [linker] + [actor focus verb -- conjugated form -- past tense]


    Halimbawa:


    Nagagalak akong dumating siya ng ligtas.  I am pleased that she arrived safely.


5)  I will be pleased if [something happens]:  Magagalak ako kung [actor focus verb -- future tense]


    Magagalak ako kung darating siya ng ligtas.  I will be pleased if she arrives safely.

Cheers,
Maginoo


----------



## Maginoo

BTW, makilala in your original sentence is an object focus, infinitive form of the verb root kilala ("to know" (a person)).

So "nakilala ko siya" I think would mean "I met her" or "I knew her".

In your original sentence, it seems the "ko" does double duty-- I am the one who is pleased, and I am the one meeting you.  Just like in English!  (Fancy that!)  When you say, "I'm pleased to meet you" -- I'm pleased, and I'm meeting you, and the verb "to meet" appears in the infinitive form.


----------



## daviddem

Thanks for all the examples and explanations. However I still don't completely understand some structures. Back to basics: a Tagalog basic sentence has a predicate, a focus, and possibly (a) complement(s), the focus being indicated by an "ang" marker or by the use of an "ang" pronoun and the complements indicated by an "ng" marker or an "ng" pronoun.

In "Ikinagagalak ko ang resulta ng pagsusuri", it is clear that the predicate is ikinagagalak, the causal focus is "ang resulta ng pagsusuri" and the complement is "ko".

But in "Ikinagagalak kong makilala ka", it is not clear to me. "ka" seems to be the focus since it is a ng pronoun. That would make "kong makilala" the complement. If ka is the causal focus, one would have to translate that into something like "You cause to be pleased (kong makilala)", but then how do you translate kong makilala?

Same story with your examples in 2), can't figure out what are the predicate, focus and complement in there.

I may be wrong and possibly the predicate is ikinagagalak, the causal focus is "ang makilala ka" and the complement is ko (with kong being just a phonetic contraction of ko and ang, rather than a semantic linker). Then makilala ka would be a sub-sentence. In this sub-sentence, the focus is ka (ang pronoun) and makilala is then necessarily action-focus. So after sending the causal focus back to the English subject, that would translate into:
You meeting with me (makilala ka) causes to be pleased (ikinagagalak) me (ko)

I think it is as essential in Tagalog to be able to identify these elements in a sentence as it is in English to be able to identify the subject, verb, and direct/indirect objects. I mean if we can't identify these basic elements in sentences we see, how can we possibly correctly build our own?

It'd be great to have a Tagalog grammar high school or college level teacher on hand in this forum. I might end up looking for one when I get back to the Philippines.

I think I am on my way to read the entire Schachter grammar book, no matter how arduous it might be.


----------



## Maginoo

I don't think kong is a contraction of ko+ang, rather it's ko + linker (ng).

Aside from that, all I can say is that the predicate/complement/focus framework is useful for analyzing some types of sentences, but not others, and this is a case where it is not that useful.  Instead, I just understand the sentences as I described earlier.

Personally, my goal is to learn to form correct and natural-sounding sentences, and grammar terms are only useful to the extent they help me towards that goal.  I don't feel the need to fit everything into some grand theoretical framework as Schacher and Otanes try to do.  Even professional linguists who are native English speakers can get into endless debates about how to analyze and describe the grammar of English.  If that's your passion, then go for it, but it's not going to be that helpful for someone trying to learn English as a second language.

Again, I'm sure you can get some useful knowledge from the Schachter/Otanes book if you work at it.  But I see it as a linguistics treatise rather than a language learning text.  Despite their authoritative air, they're just staking out one position on how the language should be described, and not everyone is going to agree with their approach.


----------



## mataripis

daviddem said:


> Trying to analyze this sentence:
> Literal translation: Meeting you(?) causes me to be glad
> Predicate: Ikinagagalak ko, with ikinagagalak being the causal-focus incompleted aspect of the verb galak
> Focus (cause): ang makilala ka
> 
> I am having a hard time figuring whether makilala is a verb or adjective. If it's a verb with kilala root, what are the focus and aspect? How would you best translate literally "ang makilala ka"?
> 
> edit: I think I found a clue, if someone could confirm? Some roots can be used as regular verbs: http://learningtagalog.com/grammar/verbs/roots_used_as_verbs.html


 sounds complicated to me but I heard how that word was used with clarity- kagalakan ko ang makita/ makilala ka!

Maginoo the tagalog books are good but in reality they missed the true forms and richness of Tagalog language. Note that Tagalog form called Filipino is changeable and familiar in Manila and the rest of archipelago but the native speakers of Tagalog I heard has more precisions and clarity. I wish I studied Tagalog for correction purposes. I learned oral form from oldies but I forgot already many expressions. In the case of exam ,it is not word galak but more accepted as inaasam kong magiging maganda ang kalalabasan ng pagsusulit(exam).In case of arrival it is accepted to use "masaya" - masaya ako na ligtas kang dumating dito.  





Maginoo said:


> Daviddem--
> 
> Wow, great minds think alike!  I was working through the same problem a few weeks ago.  Here is what I came up with.  These rules and translations have been approved by my native Tagalog teacher, so I have high confidence in them:
> 
> Heto ang paglalagom sa mga tuntunin tungkol sa salita "galak":  (Here is a summary of the rules concerning the word "galak"
> 
> 
> 1) I am pleased at [noun]:  Ikinagagalak ko ang [noun]
> 
> 
> Halimbawa:
> 
> 
> Ikinagagalak ko ang resulta ng pagsusuri.  I am pleased at the result of the test.
> Ikinagagalak ko ang pagdating niya ng ligtas.  I am pleased at her safe arrival.
> 
> 
> 2) I am pleased because I am [doing something]:  Ikinagagalak ko + [linker] + [object focus verb-- infinitive].
> 
> 
> Halimbawa:
> 
> 
> Ikinagagalak kong makita ang bahay ko na ulit.  I am pleased to see my house again.
> Ikinagalak ko siyang makilala.   I was pleased to meet him.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> Ikinagalak kong makilala siya.  I was pleased to meet him.
> 
> 
> 3) I am pleased at [noun]:  Nagagalak ako sa [noun]
> 
> 
> Halimbawa:
> 
> 
> Nagagalak ako sa resulta ng pagsusuri.  I am pleased at the result of the test.
> 
> 
> 4) I am pleased that [ someone else did something]:  Nagagalak ako + [linker] + [actor focus verb -- conjugated form -- past tense]
> 
> 
> Halimbawa:
> 
> 
> Nagagalak akong dumating siya ng ligtas.  I am pleased that she arrived safely.
> 
> 
> 5)  I will be pleased if [something happens]:  Magagalak ako kung [actor focus verb -- future tense]
> 
> 
> Magagalak ako kung darating siya ng ligtas.  I will be pleased if she arrives safely.
> 
> Cheers,
> Maginoo


----------



## Raчraч Ŋuɲan

daviddem said:


> Back to basics: a Tagalog basic sentence has a predicate, a focus, and possibly (a) complement(s), the focus being indicated by an "ang" marker or by the use of an "ang" pronoun and the complements indicated by an "ng" marker or an "ng" pronoun.
> 
> In "Ikinagagalak ko ang resulta ng pagsusuri", it is clear that the predicate is ikinagagalak, the causal focus is "ang resulta ng pagsusuri" and the complement is "ko".
> 
> But in "Ikinagagalak kong makilala ka", it is not clear to me. "ka" seems to be the focus since it is a ng pronoun. That would make "kong makilala" the complement. If ka is the causal focus, one would have to translate that into something like "You cause to be pleased (kong makilala)", but then how do you translate kong makilala?



"na makilala" is a relative clause that modifies the verb "ikinagagalak".  "Ikinagagalak kong makilala ka" has two possible structures:

(1) "Ikinagagalak ko na makilala ka"

Ikinagagalak > stative verb happy + Reduplication + i- prefix + -ka- prefix =  Reduplication has progressive meaning, i- prefix is in conveyance focus, -ka- prefix has   comitative meaning. The verb has a literal meaning "is being moved with happiness"
ko >  my, mine =  2nd position clitic pronoun in genitive case, marks the undergoer in this sentence, which you call the complement
-ng (enclitic form of na) = relativizer /links modifiers and relative clauses to what they modify
makilala > to know + ma- prefix =  verb prefix has abilitative meaning, literally means "to be able to know" 
ka  > pronoun in nominative case = the subject, topic or focus

Sentence can be re-arranged/inverted with slight meaning change like "Ikaw ay ikinagagalak ko na makilala".

Literal translation would be: "You are causing me to be moved with happiness 'To be able to know' ".

Edit: On second thought, this is not very likely, since "ka" is also a second position clitic in its clause, so ordinarily, this version would be expressed instead less frequently as "Ikinagagalak kang (ka na) makilala ko", thus dislodging the "ko" to appear in the relative clause, or the more frequent "Ikinagagalak kitang (kita na) makilala", with kita being the special word for the clitic sequences "koka" or "kako" which don't exist.

(2) "Ikinagagalak ko ang makilala ka"

 same interpretation for other forms:
Ikinagagalak > stative verb happy + Reduplication + i- prefix + -ka- prefix =  Reduplication has progressive meaning, i- prefix is in conveyance focus, -ka- prefix has   comitative meaning. The verb has a literal meaning "is being moved with happiness"
ko >  my, mine =  2nd position clitic pronoun in genitive case, marks the undergoer in this sentence, which you call the complement
-ng (enclitic form of ang) = the subject, focus or topic
makilala > to know + ma- prefix =  verb prefix has abilitative meaning, literally means "to be able to know" 
ka  = pronoun in nominative case, dependent clause

Sentence can be re-arranged/inverted with slight meaning change like: "Ang makilala ka ay ikinagagalak ko."
Literal translation would be: "'To be able to know you' is causing me to be moved with happiness".


----------



## latchiloya

daviddem said:


> I am having a hard time figuring whether makilala is a verb or adjective. If it's a verb with kilala root, what are the focus



In the context given by you, _"makilala" _is a verb. You might be mislead by the (ma-) infix that forms an adjective.

_ang ...........makilala...ka
determiner..verb.......noun(focus)

_In Filipino language, the focus of the verb is mostly on the noun next to it.
_
_


daviddem said:


> what... aspect?



It is in present simple (not progressive, not prefect)



daviddem said:


> How would you best translate literally "ang makilala ka"?



_to know you

_If you are asking for the contextual meaning:

Ikinagagalak ko
_It makes me glad_

[ang] makilala ka
_to know you^^


_


----------

